# Help me: Killington or Stowie? (from March 25th to April 4th)



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

feu1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help to decide where to go at the end of this month (from March 25th to April 4th). I am from Brazil, and it´s a long way to get up there in Vermont, so any tips or additional info would be really helpfull. I am going with other 2 friends (we are all intermediate snowboarders level) and we are planning to go to Killington or Stowie. I know that the period we are going is not the best to go, the end of the season, and some of the trails and lifts will be closed (about 20 or 30% of it, thats what I have found out so far, after some researching that we´ve made).
> 
> ...


Stowe. Period. No question about it. Stowe has everything, world class, and it's a lot farther north than Killington so it will have better late season conditions. It's got a great resort town with lots of restaurants and clubs, huge vertical and long runs, two different mountains for one lift ticket. Killington doesn't come close.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

second for stowe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> Stowe. Period. No question about it. Stowe has everything, world class, and it's a lot farther north than Killington so it will have better late season conditions. It's got a great resort town with lots of restaurants and clubs, huge vertical and long runs, two different mountains for one lift ticket. Killington doesn't come close.


Thank you so much for this info! I was thinking the same about the farther north location from Stowe comparing to Killington, more snow to expect for sure! 

If we decide to stay at Stowe, from March 25th to April 2nd, Do you think that we will have good snow and fun guaranteed at this period mentioned? Can we have some problems with closing trails and lifts, because the end of the season?

And finally, What about the prices? I´ve heard that Killington was way cheapper then Stowe (about 25% less, in general costs), is that correct?

Appreciate again!


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

I've ridden both within the last week, and not trying to disagree with the posters above, but I had a better experience at Killington. Stowe was incredibly crowded when I went, resulting in decent lift lines. The runs were amazing, the conditions were awesome (granted this was right after they got 20 inches or something), etc etc etc. 

At Killington the next day, I had just as much fun but also got SOOO much more riding in. The number of lifts at Killington just blew my mind, and damn nearly EVERY single one is incredibly fast. Despite how many people were there, I waited no longer than five minutes all day to get on the lift, and the runs were equal, if not more fun than those at Stowe.

On a side note, Stowe DEFINITELY had better parks.  Hope I helped.
**** killington lift tickets work at PICO too, down the road. 
Killington was a lot cheaper, I bought a junior ticket (up to 18) even though I'm nearing 20, and wasn't confronted once on every lift.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I personally like Stowe better than Killington.

But if you're coming from Brazil, why not go out west to Utah/Colorado/Tahoe instead? I'd imagine you'd like it much more there.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Korey said:


> I've ridden both within the last week, and not trying to disagree with the posters above, but I had a better experience at Killington. Stowe was incredibly crowded when I went, resulting in decent lift lines. The runs were amazing, the conditions were awesome (granted this was right after they got 20 inches or something), etc etc etc.
> 
> At Killington the next day, I had just as much fun but also got SOOO much more riding in. The number of lifts at Killington just blew my mind, and damn nearly EVERY single one is incredibly fast. Despite how many people were there, I waited no longer than five minutes all day to get on the lift, and the runs were equal, if not more fun than those at Stowe.
> 
> ...


Mixed on your reply; Yes, Stowe's lift tix are as steep as the diamonds on the Front Four -- I believe it was about $84 last I checked. But I have never paid that. We're going in a couple of weeks for $90 for a three-day pass. Gotta know where to look!

As for the number of lifts and runs you got in...well, there is a reason for that: the runs at Killington are mostly very short, spread out over a huge area. They boast massive amounts of terrain, but I'd rather ride LONG runs, like at Stowe, than just do short runs over and over, then having to transfer to one of those many lift Killington has. They have so many lifts because of the terrible, spread-out layout of the mountain. You can't ride from one part to the next in most case, you have to get to the bottom, travers (read: WALK) to the next section, then ride up for more short runs. If you know Stowe, you can get from the main face area to the Gondolier/Perry Merrill trails, and have fun doing it. There is a gondola right at the base for the transfer over to Spruce Peak, if you want a change of pace. The so-called steeps at Killington just don't compare to what Stowe has to offer. Also, you have to work Stowe's lift-line openings; they stagger the four main lift times to help spread the crowds around the mountain. Besides all that, Stowe just has a much nicer vibe. It's pricey, probably more snobby, but again there aren't the assholes to deal with.

Oh, and I just got back from two weeks in Tahoe. I agree that if you have the choice, skip Vermont and go straight to Tahoe! No question!

My usual disclaimer - I don't like Killington (though I'd probably ride there with a FREE ticket), so I'm admittedly biased. But I don't Killington for good reason -- after many trips, I've never had a good experience there, whereas Stowe has never let me down.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Go to Stowe. The people and the atmosphere are much better


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Slightly disagree!*

I have to say that I've never had a bad experience at Killington. Huge Mtn, even on crowded days it isn't too bad....I've had some terrible lift lines at Stowe. However, it is true that the top-to-bottom runs are much longer at Stowe. Killington's vertical is a bit twisted.

I assume you are already booked for the northeast for some reason. If you aren't go out west!!! Tahoe or Salt Lake City.....terrain is going to be better and conditions will be much more reliable. The east finally got a good dump two weeks ago, but a big rain is expected to come through this week.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Within that timeframe you can certainly do both. Those mountains are no more than an hour+ apart. Since your coming from Brazil try them both.
> 
> Of course conditions are key but I honestly think that both mountains will be in the exact same snow conditions. Vermont is not that big and weather encompasses the entire state for the most part.
> 
> You will find Killington to be a tourist trap. You will now also find that true for Stowe. Both have alot to offer and you should take day trips to both if you can.



Carmen with the common sense response; good work, brother! Did you find the remote this year?

This is definately the best idea. Transportation may be an issue, I am not sure, but if you have transportation (I would assume you'll need it to get to either mountain), I would also suggest taking the time to do both mountains!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> We're going in a couple of weeks for $90 for a three-day pass. Gotta know where to look!


Do tell, my brother...I want to know where to look! Share the wealth.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you very much guys!! All of your opinions were very welcomed! The reason I am going to the East Coast is that I am arriving and leaving from New York, and will stay 5 days up there, as a turist, never been there before. We will rent a car in NYC and drive till Vermont! I decided to stay at Killington, at the Trail Creek Condominium (heard its a nice place to stay), and we will also drive to Stowe, wich is not so far away, whenever we feel like!

I appreciate all the help from you guys, and if any of you decides to make a South American Surfing adventure, come to Brazil!!!!

See you later!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's to deep and heavy snow for you and your trip. (I'd like to hit New England once more this season, so I'm a little selfish in this wish for you.) =)


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

feu1 said:


> Thank you very much guys!! All of your opinions were very welcomed! The reason I am going to the East Coast is that I am arriving and leaving from New York, and will stay 5 days up there, as a turist, never been there before. We will rent a car in NYC and drive till Vermont! I decided to stay at Killington, at the Trail Creek Condominium (heard its a nice place to stay), and we will also drive to Stowe, wich is not so far away, whenever we feel like!
> 
> I appreciate all the help from you guys, and if any of you decides to make a South American Surfing adventure, come to Brazil!!!!
> 
> See you later!


How far is Stow from Killington?

Going to Killington the end of the month as well.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Rice said:


> How far is Stow from Killington?
> 
> Going to Killington the end of the month as well.


An Hour and a Half up 89.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Pretty close!
Wake up early in Killington, and we can be snowboarding at 08:30 in Stowe! Is there a night trail at Stowe?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

feu1 said:


> Pretty close!
> Wake up early in Killington, and we can be snowboarding at 08:30 in Stowe! Is there a night trail at Stowe?


Stowe has night riding on Gondolier and Perry Merrill, but check their web site. I'm not sure how late in the season it goes on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Good Idea!
thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey man i actually go to college about 30 minutes from Killington and theyve been having a pretty great year this year theyre supposed to be getting another 3 to 6 inches this week and im heading up there on wednesday ill shoot up a post and let you know how the conditions on the slopes and the park are


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Notorious KVG said:


> Hey man i actually go to college about 30 minutes from Killington and theyve been having a pretty great year this year theyre supposed to be getting another 3 to 6 inches this week and im heading up there on wednesday ill shoot up a post and let you know how the conditions on the slopes and the park are


Nice!
Please, do that! I am going one week after you! I´ll arrive the other wednesday 24th! It would be a very valueable info for us!!!!

I aprecciate it!

* sorry about my rusty English!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was at Killington this past weekend. Saturday was windy as hell, poor visibility and a ton of trails closed. Sunday was so bad we didn't even go to the mtn and just headed home. K-1 Skyship and every other lift that goes to the top of the mountain was shut down. It snowed up top but rained in the morning at the lower elevations. Still though, they had decent coverage everywhere and they might have had more snow last night if it got cold enough.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

feu1 said:


> Nice!
> Please, do that! I am going one week after you! I´ll arrive the other wednesday 24th! It would be a very valueable info for us!!!!
> 
> I aprecciate it!
> ...


I arrive on the 26th @ Killy with about 10 others. We are going because there is a music festival that weekend. You will be able to see some free sets if your interested. That's really cool your coming over from Brazil. We should meet up and take a few runs. We're staying at Sunrise Condo's until Monday morning. I'm optimistic about the conditions ... they picked up 5" over the weekend.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Stowe has night riding on Gondolier and Perry Merrill, but check their web site. I'm not sure how late in the season it goes on.


sadly they stopped night skiing a year or two ago...lights are still there, but they stay dark.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

*I didn't realize how bad it is...*



briangig said:


> sadly they stopped night skiing a year or two ago...lights are still there, but they stay dark.


I just found this article...

----

The main reason we decided to eliminate it was lack of participation, plain and simple," said Jeff Wise, Stowe Mountain Resort's communications director.

Skiing at night was never wildly popular in Stowe, so when mountain officials considered things they could shave from their operating budget, Wise said it was an easy strike.

"We're trying to be green and manage our resources well," Wise added.

Night skiing not only had limited popularity in Stowe, but it was also highly weather-dependent.

"We couldn't always run the gondola on extremely cold nights or in high winds," Wise said.

Night skiers and riders took the gondola at night and skied down Upper Perry Merrill to Gondolier, whizzing down the slope - some sections of trail better lit than others.

Read the whole story in the Stowe Reporter: 

StoweToday.com - We know Stowe. Events, arts, music and more. > Stowe Reporter > On Snow > Night skiing is out for Stowe this year

I don't do night riding...but I still dig a $40 lift ticket!


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

I still think they should do it one or two nights a month..but. I can see why it was never a big hit, the night life is over here by 9 or 10...people want to be up early.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

snoeboarder said:


> I arrive on the 26th @ Killy with about 10 others. We are going because there is a music festival that weekend. You will be able to see some free sets if your interested. That's really cool your coming over from Brazil. We should meet up and take a few runs. We're staying at Sunrise Condo's until Monday morning. I'm optimistic about the conditions ... they picked up 5" over the weekend.


Hey Snoeboarder! It sounds like a good idea to meet up with you guys up there in Killi! I will bring my Nextel, so ler me know if you want my Id number. What kind of music will play at this festival? Rock N' Roll?? Any famous band? I just went to Guns N Roses show here in Brazil (Yep! Axl Rose is still alive! lol), also to Metallica in Sao Paulo!
How is the night life in Killington? Is it fun? Nice pubs and discos, night clubs? Pretty ladies also? Tell me a little bit about the city please, if you know it!

To bad to know about the ending os Stowe's night skiing, but since I'll stay from March 24th till April 3rd in Vermont, I guess I'll have many days of fun to snowboarding, right? One question: are there good stores to buy snow clothes and other gears in Killington? Hows the price? What about the boards?

See ya later!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm hoping to go to Killington the weekend of the 27th/28th as well. If anyone could keep us posted on the conditions at any point over the next 10 days would be awesome.

I went this time last year, and with some water streaming down the sides of trails, wasn't really a pretty sight! Somewhat optimistic and hopeful that this time will be better!


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

anybody know how late stowe is open date wise?? the mountain i went all season closed for the season and still want some more runs haha


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

At least april 4th, they are trying for the 11th, but most likely the 4th unless we get another storm.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

briangig said:


> At least april 4th, they are trying for the 11th, but most likely the 4th unless we get another storm.


looks like i gotta plan one real soon then haha quite a drive but anything to board atleast once more before next season haha


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I was there this weekend...lots of bare earth (but lots more of it was good!). Saturday was like summer, and the snow was melting fast. Lots of dirty thin/bare spots. Plan to hit the steeps early. Nose Dive and Liftline were great first runs (if it's warm) but were bumped up huge by the afternoon. It dropped below freezing overnight and they didn't get groomed, so were unridable Sunday. On Spruce Peak, Sterling was closed and completely bare for large stretches. It's hit or miss this time of year. It's tough to groom slush, so bring a rock board and be ready for anything. You'll have a lot to ride, but you'll be dodging (or riding over) some serious rough patches. Bring a rock board.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Is that so...hmmmmmmmm...hmmmmmmmmmm I might be in for a road trip


hey carm, been out riding much since the 'big one'? .... the free outdoor set is during the Bear Mtn moe.gul Challenge, 3:00pm - 4:30pm with moe.



feu1 said:


> Hey Snoeboarder! It sounds like a good idea to meet up with you guys up there in Killi! I will bring my Nextel, so ler me know if you want my Id number. What kind of music will play at this festival? Rock N' Roll?? Any famous band? I just went to Guns N Roses show here in Brazil (Yep! Axl Rose is still alive! lol), also to Metallica in Sao Paulo!
> How is the night life in Killington? Is it fun? Nice pubs and discos, night clubs? Pretty ladies also? Tell me a little bit about the city please, if you know it!
> 
> To bad to know about the ending os Stowe's night skiing, but since I'll stay from March 24th till April 3rd in Vermont, I guess I'll have many days of fun to snowboarding, right? One question: are there good stores to buy snow clothes and other gears in Killington? Hows the price? What about the boards?
> ...


feul that's awesome you saw G-N-R w/ Axl! the festival will play jam style rock, killington has the most nightlife for central vermont, theres a few sports bars & a night club ... nothing huge, some ladies, especially now that the sun is shining ... there isnt much in town, rutland is basic, the killington access road has most of the stores for gear, restaurants & other shops too, prices are good right now, its sale season .... message me your Nextel # and ill give you mine as well ... or are you on facebook?


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you guys think there will be anything left on Killington on April 3rd? 

I wanted to go one more time, and I cant this weekend...=(


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Csanto23 said:


> Do you guys think there will be anything left on Killington on April 3rd?
> 
> I wanted to go one more time, and I cant this weekend...=(


It'll be spring sluff, but you'll be able to get some good runs in. It is not unheard of, either, to have a late season storm roll in and drop a handful of inches.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey...me and a couple of friends are thinking of driving down to VT to get some last turns on the same Apr 2-4 weekend. But we'll have to play it by ear given the weather....hopefully it wont be too terrible in a week or so.

Do you guys have any tips or know any good places to stay in VT? We're planning to hit up either Stowe or Jay Peak. Everything at Stowe seems to be $$...so we were wondering what you guys do for accommodations..?

Would it just be better to find some off resort inn or lodge?

Thanks guys


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Stowe will be cheap this time of year. Check out the Stowe Motel...we got a FOUR BEDROOM apartment with full kitchen for short change. Stayed last weekend at Innsbruck, paid $90/night, came with awesome full breakfast (really, total breakfast with pancakes, waffles, eggs, bacon, yogurt, fruit, everything you could want) AND apre ski soup and snacks, PLUS they have two hot tubs. Others we talked to paid less than we did, another couple paid more, so I'd negotiate with the desk guy. It's a family owned place, so they're flexi. It ain't the Ritz, but the rooms were big, you can park your car at your door, and it's one of the closest inns to the mountain (just a couple of minutes). Again, this time of year, everyone has great deals.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

from Jay Peak Resort

The Hotel Jay - not sure it was ever a Palace but it sure is Brokedown. Monday, April 19th will be the Hotel Jay's last day open and the start of a "controlled" demolition (it's more environmentally friendly to dismantle than bulldoze). In the days leading up to the 19th, we'll be offering Hotel Jay die-hards some great deals and the opportunity to score a free night's stay. Here are the details:

Book a stay in the Hotel Jay any day from April 8th to the 18th and you can stay slopeside from just $59pp/pn/do. That'll include lodging, lift tickets, meals (breakfast & dinner), FREE lodging & lift tickets for kids 14 & under, and FREE daycare for kids ages 2-7. You'll get accommodations, lift access AND food all for less than the price of a 1-day lift ticket.

Or, you can stay for free.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Stowe will be cheap this time of year. Check out the Stowe Motel...we got a FOUR BEDROOM apartment with full kitchen for short change. Stayed last weekend at Innsbruck, paid $90/night, came with awesome full breakfast (really, total breakfast with pancakes, waffles, eggs, bacon, yogurt, fruit, everything you could want) AND apre ski soup and snacks, PLUS they have two hot tubs. Others we talked to paid less than we did, another couple paid more, so I'd negotiate with the desk guy. It's a family owned place, so they're flexi. It ain't the Ritz, but the rooms were big, you can park your car at your door, and it's one of the closest inns to the mountain (just a couple of minutes). Again, this time of year, everyone has great deals.


Thanks for the advice! I will def check out Innesbruck. I went on the Stowe site yesterday and just did a general ski and stay search and after adding 2 lift tickets and applying a 20% discount for amex it still came up to $387 USD per person...but I guess its really the lift tixs at stowe that kill.

I'm guessing Innesbruck is soley accomodations?


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

just read the details...seems like you get a free stowe points card allowing you to get tix for 59? Is that correct? Working it out...its still not a huge benefit as our trip revolves around the weekend and this only applies to the friday we're there....sucks! Ah well..try to work something out.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

You're going the April 3rd weekend?


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Csanto23 said:


> You're going the April 3rd weekend?


Thats the current plan....we'll see how the weather and logistics hold out...heh


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah same, we're going to play it by ear. Stowe is 6 hours from my house, I was going to do Killington (5 hour drive) but I guess at that point whats another hour for better conditions.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I was just in Stowe and stayed at the Arbor Inn. Nice, clean place about 2 miles from the ski resort. We got a room with 2 double beds for $75 a night. That included a great breakfast, and they gave us vouchers for a free Stowe points card, so lift tickets were $59 with that card.

The couple running/owning the Arbor in are nice people, but a heads up it's a gay couple... so if that bothers you, you have been warned. Doesn't matter one bit to me and I'd stay there again anytime.

If you are going to Killington stay at the Turn of the River Lodge, it's cheap and very close to the Gondola. It's a hostel type place, but you can also get private rooms. If you want to rough it stay in the dorm style room it's only $20 a night per person.

Enjoy,

MDC


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Ive Been to the stowe motel. The arbor is close by too.
> In Jay peak I like to refer the snowline lodge. its right outside the resort. But yea they are rippin the old hotel down so now may be the time to stay at the resort.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe I should get with Bill and put a bid on that land...turn it into the east coast meet hotel:laugh:


If you do...im in for some time sharing!


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

omgg....

So the group I'm going w/ is fairly large..and I dont know all of them. Seems like they went ahead and booked at..........STRATTON.... 

Reading what ppl think on the forums here makes me not want to go. Now granted, its cheaper overall than what I could find at Stowe or JP. Man...the question is...should I even bother going?...

I pretty much free ride the groomers (like pushing myself on steep blacks) and dont really venture into the park (which is stratton's strength right?). I've read that stratton is flat, uninteresting and has bad service. Is there anything good about the place?

Decisions....


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

jliu said:


> omgg....
> 
> So the group I'm going w/ is fairly large..and I dont know all of them. Seems like they went ahead and booked at..........STRATTON....
> 
> ...


Stratton isn't THAT bad, but you won't push yourself. If you want the steeps, you gotta hit Stowe or Jay. Stowe will allow you to test your skills. Stratton will just be a day of riding. Not that that's a bad thing, but just sayin.

Also, Stratton has no town nearby. Manchester is half an hour away. Stowe, OTOH, is one big resort town. Lots of restaurants and bars (but not as laid back and crazy as Killington).


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

ahhh, I hope killington still has snow in a week.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am going to KTON to ride sunday and monday. Worried about the forecast monday but I will report back on conditions when I get home.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome, Thanks Tekniq


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i'll bring back some pics


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

So, how was it?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me. Well, on Sunday it was pretty damn good. Weather was decent, most trails open, good coverage, very little ice. However it was freaking pouring yesterday. Second weekend up there in the last 3 that I left early the last morning and did not even go out. I would be a little worried about how yesterday and today's rain hit them. It has been pouring non-stop. That being said, it looked pretty damn good on Sunday.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

This could be it for Southern Vermont. We hit Okemo over the weekend and it was surprisingly good, stayed cold so it didn't slush up too bad. Lots of trails open, so imagine Killy had to be pretty decent, too. But like Tekniq said, it's been raining line a mofo up here, and it's supposed to continue for another day, then pushing 80 degrees this weekend. I don't know how any mountain except the far north (Stowe, Jay) will survive it.


----------

